# Belt Nano or Pico



## Swedengirl

Oh dear Fellow bag-obsessed please help me out.

I ordered the grey belt bag in the new tiny size Pico. Loved it but something was making me hesitant to pull the final tag off to make it mine. And I think it is the size.

I am 163cm and a bit plus size after just giving birth to my second child and I fear I look like a giant next to the Pico. So somebody suggested Nano. and it sure looks great option. Not too big not too small.

A friend said it’s almost the size of LV pochette metis. But I wanted a small bag to only fit essentials, will nano feel to big? I like that nano can be carried more ways than Pico which I feel only looks good xbody

Awh which one do I get Pico or Nano? 

Below pic of Pico on me also with Metis.


----------



## Cutiebag

I have the nano and it is just absolutely gorgeous. It might seem big in pics, but in real life, it is small enough to be a nice crossbody. It also looks great as a top handle, too! For me, the pico was just too weird in that style. The whiskers and top handle on that small of size just screamed disproportion to me (kinda like the teen box).


----------



## reginaPhalange

Cutiebag said:


> I have the nano and it is just absolutely gorgeous. *It might seem big in pics, but in real life, it is small enough to be a nice crossbody.* It also looks great as a top handle, too! For me, the pico was just too weird in that style. The whiskers and top handle on that small of size just screamed disproportion to me (kinda like the teen box).


This is so accurate, esp the bolded. I’ve been back and forth on the Nano because it looks so tiny for the style if that makes sense however in the larger sizes it’s more  cumbersome to use because of the closure.


----------



## mochiblure

Congratulations on baby number two @Swedengirl!

I tried a range of Belt bag sizes at the boutique recently, lured in by the super adorable Pico size. It is definitely cute but holds precious little, and being so new is available currently in only a handful of color options. Perhaps it depends on what you define as your "essentials", as this definitely differs from person to person. The Nano size offers more capacity for sure while still retaining the mini bag factor; I came away thinking it was a much better buy for the money than the Pico size which was super restrictive. Perhaps the Nano may be a more useful size since you have two little ones? 

I have a Micro Belt from 2018 and have come to realize that this is actually too large in terms of capacity for what I carry on a daily basis. I'm the same height as you are, also have two kids and think the Nano option would have been more suitable if this had been an option for me at the time. Also sharing that I still find the catch very fiddly after all this time!


----------



## maren2285

I'm obsessed with the nano size. It holds everything I need (which isn't much since I don't commute anymore), and when I'm wearing it, it doesn't look too small. I had debated between the micro and nano, and I'm so glad I went nano!


----------



## Swedengirl

Thank you everyone for your words of wisdom sadly the Pico has been returned yesterday as I couldn’t really get over “is it too small on me” feeling. I will def get the Nano version instead but as that comes in so many lovely colours I now have the issue: do I stick with the lovely grey or try one of the fabulous greens?


----------



## maren2285

Swedengirl said:


> Thank you everyone for your words of wisdom sadly the Pico has been returned yesterday as I couldn’t really get over “is it too small on me” feeling. I will def get the Nano version instead but as that comes in so many lovely colours I now have the issue: do I stick with the lovely grey or try one of the fabulous greens?


Ughhh there are so many good colors!!! I’m obsessed with both light taupe and light khaki


----------



## Venessa84

The nano is the perfect size to me and works so well cross body. I hope you like it!


----------



## Oldceline2020

I’m 5’2 and have the nano belt bag - it’s a perfect size.  It fits all the essentials but isn’t overwhelming in size.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Does anyone who owns the Nano Belt bag have any modshots? Please + thank you in advance ♥️


----------



## incredibellle

reginaPhalange said:


> Does anyone who owns the Nano Belt bag have any modshots? Please + thank you in advance ♥


I don't own it, but I just tried on Nano vs. Pico in store.. I'm 5'2" (157.5 cm)

@Swedengirl I'm facing the same dilemma (but opposite)! In my case, I think pico looks better on me, but wondering if I should size up to nano for "practicality" 
I think if I were a bit taller (like your height), I would do the nano. On my frame the nano looks really large worn crossbody I think?! Nano looks great hand held or on the crook of my arm


----------



## Swedengirl

pinkellephant said:


> I don't own it, but I just tried on Nano vs. Pico in store.. I'm 5'2" (157.5 cm)
> 
> @Swedengirl I'm facing the same dilemma (but opposite)! In my case, I think pico looks better on me, but wondering if I should size up to nano for "practicality"
> I think if I were a bit taller (like your height), I would do the nano. On my frame the nano looks really large worn crossbody I think?! Nano looks great hand held or on the crook of my arm
> 
> View attachment 4821760
> View attachment 4821761


Oh Pico looks so Good on you! I am still having doubts about nano vs Pico and the more I think about it I am more sure I want Pico. I have two other bags similar size to Nano and with option for xbody and hand held to use but nothing and “small” as Pico. And yet Pico can hold so much.

I agree Nano looks kind of big on you xbody. But excellent hand held. How would you wear your bags the most? If you do xbody most I would do Pico. I also think Pico is super cute just on the hand.


----------



## incredibellle

Swedengirl said:


> Oh Pico looks so Good on you! I am still having doubts about nano vs Pico and the more I think about it I am more sure I want Pico. I have two other bags similar size to Nano and with option for xbody and hand held to use but nothing and “small” as Pico. And yet Pico can hold so much.
> 
> I agree Nano looks kind of big on you xbody. But excellent hand held. How would you wear your bags the most? If you do xbody most I would do Pico. I also think Pico is super cute just on the hand.


Thank you! Yeah, I love that the pico has the small "look" but can still fit so many things for a mini bag. Since you don't have a mini already in your collection, I think pico is a great idea!! The pico is definitely one of the most "practical" and roomy mini bags that I've seen. And it's just SO CUTE!

I like to wear my bags xbody so I think I'm leaning towards the pico as well


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Pico doesn't look too small on you at all! If a tiny bag to carry only your essentials is what you need then go for it, you'll get used to the size!

I had the exact same dilemma when I was contemplating getting the mini or the small Chloé Hudson many years ago. I was initially on the hunt for the mini, as I thought it would be the perfect little summery accessory to carry only my essentials in. It was more like a piece of boho jewellery than a actual bag, and I loved that.

But then I ordered both home and tried them on, and got conflicted. I am 175 cm and I worried that maybe the mini might actually feel ridiculous on me once out on the town, and that maybe the small would actually compliment my height and frame better... (It's possible that the fact that the small was on sale for about 6000 sek and the mini was on sale for about 10 000 sek (in a different store) had some bearing on my desicion as well... )

Either way I ended up chosing the small and I have regretted my choice since, as the small, even though it's a pretty bag, is not what I wanted nor needed. So it has never been used, not even once, while I think that I would have found several chances to bring a mini out with me. Hope this helps!


----------



## Swedengirl

Thenewestgirl said:


> Pico doesn't look too small on you at all! If a tiny bag to carry only your essentials is what you need then go for it, you'll get used to the size!
> 
> I had the exact same dilemma when I was contemplating getting the mini or the small Chloé Hudson many years ago. I was initially on the hunt for the mini, as I thought it would be the perfect little summery accessory to carry only my essentials in. It was more like a piece of boho jewellery than a actual bag, and I loved that.
> 
> But then I ordered both home and tried them on, and got conflicted. I am 175 cm and I worried that maybe the mini might actually feel ridiculous on me once out on the town, and that maybe the small would actually compliment my height and frame better... (It's possible that the fact that the small was on sale for about 6000 sek and the mini was on sale for about 10 000 sek (in a different store) had some bearing on my desicion as well... )
> 
> Either way I ended up chosing the small and I have regretted my choice since, as the small, even though it's a pretty bag, is not what I wanted nor needed. So it has never been used, not even once, while I think that I would have found several chances to bring a mini out with me. Hope this helps!



Thank you so much! This is my worry exactly, that I’ll end up with the Nano because it’s more “sensible” and fits my proportions better but in fact I need the Pico size and would use more. 

I already have 3 bags approx size of Nano. Bags I rarely use as I wear a smaller bag instead. 

I got the LV Nano Noe in hope that it would feel better on me but in fact it isn’t the same love and quality feel as the Pico. Also Pico has the flap and zip which is more secure both from weather and bad people. 

So after weeks of thinking I’ve decided to order the Pico in black this time and see if there will be love


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I truly think that you made the right choice. Hopefully you'll feel that too once it arrives! Let us know which one wins your heart!


----------



## earthygirl

reginaPhalange said:


> This is so accurate, esp the bolded. I’ve been back and forth on the Nano because it looks so tiny for the style if that makes sense however in the larger sizes it’s more  cumbersome to use because of the closure.


Yes... I agree. The larger sizes, the mini and the micro, also seem significantly heavier. The nano belt feels like a lightweight bag and looks great when handheld and also worn crossbody.  I used to own the mini belt and this size looks best worn over the shoulder but the weight became a deal breaker for me. The micro also looks too big when worn crossbody on my 5’4” frame.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Swedengirl said:


> Oh dear Fellow bag-obsessed please help me out.
> 
> I ordered the grey belt bag in the new tiny size Pico. Loved it but something was making me hesitant to pull the final tag off to make it mine. And I think it is the size.
> 
> I am 163cm and a bit plus size after just giving birth to my second child and I fear I look like a giant next to the Pico. So somebody suggested Nano. and it sure looks great option. Not too big not too small.
> 
> A friend said it’s almost the size of LV pochette metis. But I wanted a small bag to only fit essentials, will nano feel to big? I like that nano can be carried more ways than Pico which I feel only looks good xbody
> 
> Awh which one do I get Pico or Nano?
> 
> Below pic of Pico on me also with Metis.
> 
> View attachment 4808710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808711


I like the belt on your frame.


----------



## reginaPhalange

earthygirl said:


> Yes... I agree. The larger sizes, the mini and the micro, also seem significantly heavier. The nano belt feels like a lightweight bag and looks great when handheld and also worn crossbody.  I used to own the mini belt and this size looks best worn over the shoulder but the weight became a deal breaker for me. The micro also looks too big when worn crossbody on my 5’4” frame.


I’m in the same situation as you when it comes to my height and the micro looking too big. I just can’t pull the trigger on the nano since it looks like it should be a bigger bag for that style/shape but if it was it would be disproportionate. 1st world problems LOL


----------



## cahejo

Swedengirl said:


> Oh dear Fellow bag-obsessed please help me out.
> 
> I ordered the grey belt bag in the new tiny size Pico. Loved it but something was making me hesitant to pull the final tag off to make it mine. And I think it is the size.
> 
> I am 163cm and a bit plus size after just giving birth to my second child and I fear I look like a giant next to the Pico. So somebody suggested Nano. and it sure looks great option. Not too big not too small.
> 
> A friend said it’s almost the size of LV pochette metis. But I wanted a small bag to only fit essentials, will nano feel to big? I like that nano can be carried more ways than Pico which I feel only looks good xbody
> 
> Awh which one do I get Pico or Nano?
> 
> Below pic of Pico on me also with Metis.
> 
> View attachment 4808710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808711


The Pico looks lovely on you, and you look lovely too! I would really like to know what you thought about the black Pico! Did you keep it?


----------



## M Solis

I'm about 5'3" and have the nano. Went to Singapore and Japan and was a great bag but I did miss having the celine trio. It was a bit cumbersome to stuff in my luggage (we traveled with only carry on as my husband had prior bad experiences traveling internationally with check in bags) and it was somewhat annoying to climb a lot of stairs. But overall fit everything I needed including extra space. I am currently thinking of purchasing the Pico but love everyone's comments so far, so may just stick with placing one trio bag inside my nano for additional security.


----------



## earthygirl

M Solis said:


> I'm about 5'3" and have the nano. Went to Singapore and Japan and was a great bag but I did miss having the celine trio. It was a bit cumbersome to stuff in my luggage (we traveled with only carry on as my husband had prior bad experiences traveling internationally with check in bags) and it was somewhat annoying to climb a lot of stairs. But overall fit everything I needed including extra space. I am currently thinking of purchasing the Pico but love everyone's comments so far, so may just stick with placing one trio bag inside my nano for additional security.
> 
> View attachment 4879629


The nano size looks nice on you.  I prefer the nano size over the pico. The pico is cute but I talked myself out of getting it for a few reasons. First, I think I’ll eventually get bored of two of the same bags in this style. While if I own only one, it’ll feel more special.  Second, I don’t want to end up preferring one over the other. Last, I have other “pico sized“ bags and don’t really need to add another.  

i think the pico does fit a fair amount but is probably not the best mini bag to pack for a vacay...since it does protrude out.  I think the Trio or a woc is a much better option.


----------



## angel_tee

incredibellle said:


> I don't own it, but I just tried on Nano vs. Pico in store.. I'm 5'2" (157.5 cm)
> 
> @Swedengirl I'm facing the same dilemma (but opposite)! In my case, I think pico looks better on me, but wondering if I should size up to nano for "practicality"
> I think if I were a bit taller (like your height), I would do the nano. On my frame the nano looks really large worn crossbody I think?! Nano looks great hand held or on the crook of my arm
> 
> View attachment 4821760
> View attachment 4821761


Do you mind sharing whether you got the nano or the pico? I’m having the same dilemma at the moment


----------

